# Time to put the garden to sleep,,,,,,.



## Huskybill (Oct 1, 2019)

its time to manure up the garden then till it. Then plant garlic. Grind up the leaves and cover up the garden. I plant 25% of the garden but keep it all fertile. Ready to plant if needed. I’m thinking about adding a corn plot and potato field in another section. Need planters and potato digger for the farmall. I have the design and the material.


----------



## U&A (Oct 1, 2019)

We have green beans left in the garden and that is it. Potatoes did reasonably well this year but in general nothing did really good besides the green beans. It was an off year for everyone in Michigan in our area. Record rain falls put a major damper on things




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 1, 2019)

We still have corn and tomatoes going in the garden. Squash a plenty, Brussel sprouts and some root veggies. Unfortunately, you are correct. It is time to put the garden to bed. We will cover the root veggies for thanksgiving but the rest is due for compost and tilling.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 4, 2019)

During the spring thaw the garlic comes up through the snow?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 13, 2019)

Stihl busy picking stuff here.Cole crops,peppers,zucchini,squash and turnips.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Oct 13, 2019)

This was my last garden year. Sold my 6’ Tiller and cultivators. My health has gotten too poor, and too many deer, squirrels, Jap beetles, and drought to justify it for me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 11, 2019)

my fall garden tomatoes. not counting the cherries, over 60 set and growing. good yr so far. now 32f tomorrow... they all get covered.

2 weeks ago


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 11, 2019)

We should have had snow for ~ a month by now. Winter is sort of not here though. Been in the 20s-40s.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 7, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> *Stihl busy picking stuff here*.Cole crops,peppers,zucchini,squash and turnips. View attachment 765568



here, too! some winter tomatoes from other day...


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 9, 2020)

I am still picking apples. The garden has been dead for close to three months. I have a little green house, but my mom lives in the desert so on weekends I have just started to plant. I will be starting with about a hundred tomato plants from seed. As soon as it hits a 100 F I know its time to bring them up to the mountains. After June plants can not survive easy in the desert. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

finally got to enjoy some winter tomatoes. cherries great, but these Big Beefs...omg, perfect homegrown tomatoes! very good!


----------

